# Cavs vs Detroit - Final Regular Season Game Tonight @ 7PM



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Not making a real game thread for this because LBJ, Z, etc. will prob not even play.

Wally will prob play major minutes tonight, DJ will get some run, the D-league kid. 

Too bad Sasha is injured, this would have been a good game to see him play. 

I'd risk playing Gibson because he needs to get his stroke back in time for the playoffs or we are ****ed


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

I actually think this is a big game, in terms of evaluating our talent for the playoffs. I'll be looking at Wally, Boobie and Joe Smith, especially...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hope Brown continues to try out the West/Boobie backcourt: we really need that lineup with the two of them to click


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Delonte great pass!!!!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow. I am really starting to like Delonte West. Great defense on one end and the driving layup on the other.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

big dunk by AV


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

At work tonight so I'll be just following the gamecast. 

PS Ben Wallace has become Eric Snow 2.0


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We should start Wally and bring Lebron off the bench :wink:


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Lol at D Jones, rusty as hell


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

man, Joe smith is good.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Decent performance by the Cavs so far. I'd really like to see Wally play well tonight


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Delonte is a keeper

Wally hits again, 5-9 in the half so far


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I really like how Wally talks and answers questions. He seems like such a solid guy...I"m amazed he had problems getting along with teammates


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wally hits again


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wally hits again...beast


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

If we could hit a shot I would be talking more. God this is awful. Arron Afflalo is killin it though. That lay-up was beautiful.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damon does a real nice job moving the ball


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

good movement


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I know this is a nothing game but Cleveland is looking better than I expected them to.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm still slightly concerned about Boobie. His stroke looks good but he is missing shots he normally always makes

I don't think I've ever seen him hit such a cold stretch


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Does Detroit have anything to play for? Homecourt thruout if Boston loses?


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

what's up with stuckey trying to dunk on people?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

To watch the Zoo Crew miss every shot possible.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

hendrix2430 said:


> what's up with stuckey trying to dunk on people?


He'd make them any other night that isn't tonight.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> He'd make them any other night that isn't tonight.


Ok. Nice young player, fearless no doubt.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Man, Joe Smith is a beast


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

LOL at devin Brown trying to argue that was a charge lol. A tiny bit more movement and that milk was butter.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man Dwayne Jones has no basketball skills


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Incredible ballhandling by Dwayne Jones...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good decision by Boobie on that fast break


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Another good pass by Boobie, Dwayne Jones of course can't catch the ball


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Joe Smith 9 & 9 in 17 mins


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Dwayne Jones is possibly the worst player in the NBA


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

That is one big white dude.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lance Allred scores


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Dwyane sucks at basketball and sucks because he has the lame tribal back tattoo.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

terrible duo of bigs...lol. Almost comical watching them out there.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

wow Dwayne Jones and Lance Allred out there together?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boobie hits the nice pull up


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

nice stroke indeed


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This shows you how useful FG% is as a stat. Boobie only hit one shot but's he 8 points on 6 shots. Meanwhile Wally's needed 15 shots to get 14 points.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wow we're really not trying to win this game now: Thomas, Allred, and Dwayne in there together?


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

I didn't realize thomas was signed...

Perhaps he'll take Wally's spot behind Devin if he struggles too much in the playoffs.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm starting to really like Jaun. I hope he's around for awhile.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wally hits

Winning this game really doesn't do anything for us. Actually it slightly hurts our draft position if anything


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Well, with the DJ/Dwayne Jones/Lance Allred/Billy Thomas/Wally lineup there is a 0% chance we come back to win this game


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

ahaha worst lineup ever.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

BTW, D Jones didn't help his chances today...1-11 shooting ouch!


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

ahaha, poor damon Jones. He was looking for wally to pick him up. I actually feel bad for him.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Oh well. Walter Hermann or whatever his name is single handedly beat us in the 4th qtr


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I demand Walter gets more minutes. After tonight we saw he's superior than Jarvis is many ways.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hermann's not a bad player: not sure why he hasn't been able to crack any rotation in his career so far


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

He was starting for Charlotte before Sam Vincent wasn't he?


----------

